# Pug Show.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

my eldest is going to the pug show for the weekend, i think at maidstone?, anyhow he's going in his mates car, a 205 gti, recently rebuilt, roll cage added and bodykit fitted & painted my my brother.(body kit and paint job that is)




























all in all quiet a nice looking little motor, though personally, i'm not a lover of french cars

there has been loads of other work done but i can't remember what









hope all goes well on the drive down









regards, john.

btw, he's spent over six grand on this car


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A hot hatch classic









Very nice indeed, superb handling


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jasonm said:


> A hot hatch classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloody 'orrible to work on tho' jase- you need tiny-weeny little hands, and a brain that will work back'ards









john









btw, the other blue one in the background (1st pic) is my lads second one, he's gone and ordered a bodykit too
























his first one is languishing on the drive (2nd pic), rather poorly and engine is half way out







.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember having a ride in my uncles 1.9 gti when they first came out - scared the bejeezus out of me - very fast with go kart handling (great fun actually). It has to be said, though, that I'm not a fan of the current bodykit & neon trend in car modifying at all. A sad old duffer like me just can't see the point in adding weight to a car by fitting a huge bodykit, numerous flourescent tubes that light up the road & a massive bass heavy stereo







.

Hope they have a good weekend - I've been to numerous kit car shows & they're a great laugh


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Err, isn't this now a Chav car


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think so Paul, its the Pug 106, Citroen Saxo, Vaux Corsa all with the big bore exhausts and ''Bad Boy Speaker Box'' That are driven by the baseball cap brigade









205 Gtis are virtually classic cars now and good ones are worth decent money


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

John,......if they passed anywhere near me in that motor they'd get pulled quicker than a sailor on shore leave in Bangkok!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love the center exhaust...









Have to say I drove both versions against the R5T and the Mk2 Golf 16v... the Golf won out... far far better quality...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, but the R5T is/was such good fun until it blew up!! Or fell apart


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The R5T was what I call a silly car - it just went thru the gears like a dose of salts but was made out of cheese... I turbod my 16v Golf to get the same effect in something made of metal... I must look out some pics...


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Always fancied one of these but probably to old and sensible now







. Nissan March Super Turbo (aka MK1 Nissan Micra), 930cc Supercharged & Turbocharged, weight 770kgs, 110bhp straight out of the wrapper but tuneable to +150bhp, a guy in the UK has had over 160bhp. Japanese import only, if you can find one that is.










Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Japanese certainly made some pocket rockets









Remember the Charade GTti ?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jeeeez rich

i'm sorry mate but that is one fugly vehicle









john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> John,......if they passed anywhere near me in that motor they'd get* pulled * quicker than a sailor on shore leave in Bangkok!


cammy, how long have you been 'pulling' blokes














- must be the freddy mercury genes kicking in
















john


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt it known as a 'tug'


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

johnbaz said:


>


Why has he put a "Nova" grill on the front???


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hard to beat this for my money


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> The Japanese certainly made some pocket rockets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great little car didn't they have 1.3 engines in them?



Griff said:


> Hard to beat this for my money


 proper car!!!!!!!!!! Tell me more!!!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

chrisb said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


ha-ha, it sure does look like a nova grill don't it!!, it's actually what was supplied with the kit







, rubbish really as there's two ruddy great holes in the grill and you can see the cooling fan casings







, he'll have to put some painted mesh over the holes, or stainless mesh (oooh, stainless mesh, lurvely







)

yesterday, he brought the car round to ours to fit a new brake cylinder and linings, i was out at the time and when i got back my lad & his mate were stood looking at it scatching their heads-they hadn't released the auto adjuster enough, hammered the hub on and got it stuck fast, i put a wheelnut on and stuck a bar between the nut collar and the bearing collar (where the dust cover fits), turned and pulled for all i was worth and it sort of 'screwed itself off, it's now on and working ok.

this morning when i came from the bootsale, they were fitting the wheel cylinder (they were too chicken to do it yesterday







), i ended up doing that too









*bloody cars!!! *

regards, john.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> bloody cars!!!


Bloody kids! more like


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > bloody cars!!!
> 
> 
> Bloody kids! more like








































john


----------

